# Advice on bathing please!



## Claire&Oscar

Hi we have noticed that our lovely boy gets more smelly than our previous dogs ever did (Labradors) -is this usual with a Cockapoo? He certainly needs a home bath to supplement the regular trips to the groomer - However we find the Cockapoo fur is hard to rub dry with a towel, so I'd appreciate any advice from other owners on the best way to wash/dry them at home. 
Thanks!


----------



## cfriend

I'm not sure if it's usual or not. I think descriptions usually say they are odorless but I feel like that's not really true. I also think maybe it's because they don't shed as much so they don't lose any dirt stuck in their fur on their own. We honestly just let our pup air dry because she drys so quickly.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

We just wash in sink if it's paws or shower if it's everything. A couple of towels to absorb as much water as possible and some hair dryer (cool setting). 

He doesn't like it much, but we make frozen ice cubes of salmon and he'll lick one of these and let you do anything to him. 

He had a skin condition so we were bathing him every 3 days with a medicated shampoo from the vets. Remember if you're bathing regularly you may need to change the anti flea/mite treatment to being an oral one rather than skin based.


----------



## Michele

Does he smell like Fritos (corn chips) by any chance? Even though they're groomed every 6 weeks, my crew always smell a bit like them, unless, of course, they've decided to roll in something particularly stinky-and often dead-to replace their "every day" scent.  I've gotten used to the funky corn chip smell, but, if his head smells sour, you might check to see if it's his ears. In addition, one of Maisie's nicknames is "stink maw" b/c her breath is pretty much atrocious all the time!


----------



## Alinos

Mine doesn't like being wet at all coz he hates being cold. He gets a bath every 10 days. Wipe down with 2 towels and then he gets blow dried till he's almost dry and then let the rest air dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Evie

Our 3 month old doesn't mind bathing. We bathe her once a week in the kitchen sink. Really scrub her well, including her privates. Then towel dry with a microfiber towel and then blow dry with warm setting but continuously moving the dryer and my hand over her coat. She is white, so the difference after bath is drastic.


----------



## beckymnd

We bath Dexter & Bailey once a week, & towel dry + hair dryer on cool setting. They both really hate being wet after a bath & shivver quite a lot so we try to dry them off asap. Frozen treats or squeezy tube cheese does great to distract them while we blow dry. 

I also have a dry shampoo for them both which comes in handy if they start to get a little pongy!


----------



## GreenEnvy

Kira has smooth fur, more like a spaniel, so I think she's a bit easier to dry then a curly cockapoo. Kira doesn't complain about getting a bath, but you can tell she doesn't like it much.
When done we towel dry her as best we can, then let her loose in the house. She usually runs around like crazy for 10 minutes after a bath. Then if the fireplace is on she'll go curl up in front of that.


----------

